# Wyndham Points



## madouglas3 (Nov 1, 2020)

I have 155,000 Wyndham points that will expire on 12/31/20 But based on Tug week rules week check-in must be by 12/16/20.  I can book a unit anywhere they have availability.  I checked Wyndham Oceanwalk resort and they had a 2 bedroom available and I had enough points for a week.  I can check any resort for availability.  I am asking $475 for the points.


----------



## j.d. (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi
I am interested in staying at Wyndham Oceanside. Dates check in February 6 Sat thru  check
out february 10 2021.  I Want a 2bedroom Deluxe Oceanfront total 181,500 points.

Let me know soon because I can get a full week in Las Vegas for $329.00


----------



## j.d. (Nov 1, 2020)

j.d. said:


> Hi
> I am interested in staying at Wyndham Oceanside. Dates check in February 6 Sat thru  check
> out february 10 2021.  I Want a 2bedroom Deluxe Oceanfront total 181,500 points.
> 
> Let me know soon because I can get a full week in Las Vegas for $329.00


----------



## toansem (Nov 1, 2020)

Sent you a pm.  Interested in any Oahu 2/1/21-  2/8/21.  Thanks


----------



## j.d. (Nov 1, 2020)

Wanting Oceanside Ca. I own there!


----------



## j.d. (Nov 1, 2020)

I don’t know how to send private messages


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 1, 2020)

j.d. said:


> Hi
> I am interested in staying at Wyndham Oceanside. Dates check in February 6 Sat thru  check
> out february 10 2021.  I Want a 2bedroom Deluxe Oceanfront total 181,500 points.
> 
> Let me know soon because I can get a full week in Las Vegas for $329.00



Points must be used by 12/31/20


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 1, 2020)

toansem said:


> Sent you a pm.  Interested in any Oahu 2/1/21-  2/8/21.  Thanks



points must be used before 12/21/20


----------



## j.d. (Nov 1, 2020)

I made a reservation for 2021 but has 175000 left for 2020. I called and the lady moved the points to
2021. Hope this helps!


----------



## j.d. (Nov 1, 2020)

I made a 2021 reservation thinking I would use 2020 points . I called and the 2020 points were transferred to 2021 points


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 1, 2020)

j.d. said:


> I made a reservation for 2021 but has 175000 left for 2020. I called and the lady moved the points to
> 2021. Hope this helps!


Thanks I tried but these were already banked points. When you use your points next year Wyndham will use current year points before banked points and If you don’t use all your points you cannot deposit banked points into RCI.


----------



## jules54 (Nov 1, 2020)

I believe I have read if you roll over Points to 2021 and then call Wyndham and tell them you want to use you 2020 banked Points first they can fix it. You can get more info on this on the Wyndham forum.


----------



## jules54 (Nov 1, 2020)

JD I sent you a private message explaining how to private message lol


----------



## bendadin (Nov 1, 2020)

There is no way that $475 is covering your maintenance fees. I thought that I heard that they were allowing banked points to be deposited to RCI, maybe not normally, but in this "off" year.


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 1, 2020)

bendadin said:


> There is no way that $475 is covering your maintenance fees. I thought that I heard that they were allowing banked points to be deposited to RCI, maybe not normally, but in this "off" year.


It does not cover my maintenance fees but I was hoping for a partial replacement.  i called Wyndham and since the points were banked points my only option is to use them. I even tried to bank them into RCI and was unable to do that.


----------



## Limace (Nov 1, 2020)

Is there anything available in Oregon around thanksgiving? Ideally the coast or Eagle Crest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 1, 2020)

Limace said:


> Is there anything available in Oregon around thanksgiving? Ideally the coast or Eagle Crest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



just checked no availability


----------



## toansem (Nov 2, 2020)

Anywhere in Ca for thanksgiving, especially LA areas?


----------



## Richelle (Nov 2, 2020)

madouglas3 said:


> It does not cover my maintenance fees but I was hoping for a partial replacement.  i called Wyndham and since the points were banked points my only option is to use them. I even tried to bank them into RCI and was unable to do that.



I was under the impression that even rollover points could be deposited into RCI.  Did you try doing the RCI deposit online, instead of calling?  I ask because you don't always get the most accurate info when you call, especially if you get a new person who was trained on the rules but not trained on this year's waiver and exceptions they have made.


----------



## Richelle (Nov 2, 2020)

jules54 said:


> I believe I have read if you roll over Points to 2021 and then call Wyndham and tell them you want to use you 2020 banked Points first they can fix it. You can get more info on this on the Wyndham forum.



There is no longer "Use these points first".  All points are in a general pool.  It goes by "allowances".  Allowances is my word, not theirs.  It's the best way I know how to explain it.  If you own 105,000 points, you're allowed to roll over 105,000 points.  If you own 105,000 points but rolled over 20,000 points from last year, you have 125,000 points, but only 105,000 of those are eligible to be rolled over.  That number decreases if you book ARP reservations because ARP reservations can only be made with current year points and not rollover.  So if you book a 20,000 point ARP reservation, you have 105,000 points left, but only 85,000 of them are eligible for rollover.


----------



## gatorgirl (Nov 2, 2020)

Can you get a 3 or 4 bedroom at Daytona Oceanwalk or Clearwater sometime during Nov. 21-25 for two or three nights?


----------



## jules54 (Nov 2, 2020)

GatorGirl sent you a PM


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 2, 2020)

gatorgirl said:


> Can you get a 3 or 4 bedroom at Daytona Oceanwalk or Clearwater sometime during Nov. 21-25 for two or three nights?


Only available unit is a 1 bedroom


----------



## toansem (Nov 2, 2020)

Anything for southern CA, 2bd, Thanksgiving week?  Thanks.


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 2, 2020)

Limace said:


> Is there anything available in Oregon around thanksgiving? Ideally the coast or Eagle Crest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing available


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 2, 2020)

Limace said:


> Is there anything available in Oregon around thanksgiving? Ideally the coast or Eagle Crest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing available


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 2, 2020)

toansem said:


> Anything for southern CA, 2bd, Thanksgiving week?  Thanks.


Only resort available is peacock suites and there are no 2 bedrooms but they have 2 1 bedrooms from 11/22-11/28/20


----------



## toansem (Nov 2, 2020)

I’m interested.  Can we start a conversatio?


----------



## Priscilla (Nov 2, 2020)

I Pm you


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 3, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I was under the impression that even rollover points could be deposited into RCI.  Did you try doing the RCI deposit online, instead of calling?  I ask because you don't always get the most accurate info when you call, especially if you get a new person who was trained on the rules but not trained on this year's waiver and exceptions they have made.


I tried 3 different agents and was told by all they could not be deposited in RCI. I tied online and my account showed no points eligible for RCI deposit.


----------



## Richelle (Nov 3, 2020)

madouglas3 said:


> I tried 3 different agents and was told by all they could not be deposited in RCI. I tied online and my account showed no points eligible for RCI deposit.


Well, that's a bummer.  Were those points rolled over from a previous year?


----------



## gatorgirl (Nov 3, 2020)

Nov 5-7 in a large unit in Florida?


----------



## madouglas3 (Nov 5, 2020)

No longer available.


----------

